

Hunch Relaunches as Internet Personalization Service - coderdude
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/hunch_internet_personalization_service.php

======
apurva
Pretty interesting stuff.. Personally I wasn't a big fan of recommenders that
rely on explicit interaction with the end users simply because it may be too
much work for them. Hunch, on the other hand seems to frame questions in a
much more entertaining manner, I could see my colleagues having fun while
answering questions, and even after 20, they went ahead and answered a few
more. The whole process definitely makes me think again about how to go about
approaching recommender systems...

